# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Πορτολάνος Nautilia.gr > Δυτικές Ακτές, Κορινθιακός Κόλπος, Ιόνιο Πέλαγος, Δυτική Πελοπόννησος. >  Τριζόνια

## fanman

Από επίσκεψη τον Οκτ/2009

Η μπούκα (ανατολικά) του κόλπου (όχι της μαρίνας) είναι λάθος χαρτογραφημένη από τη C-Map. Προσοχή εάν προσεγγίζετε νύχτα, κρατηθείτε στη μέση. Επίσης είναι λάθος τα βάθη νότια-νοτιανατολικά του νησιού και σε απόσταση 1/2 μίλι, εκεί που η C-Map δίνει 100μ είναι πραγματικά 10-12.

Τα φώτα από την ιχθυοκαλλιέργεια (ανατολικά της εισόδου) δυσκολεύουν την προσέγγιση.

Η είσοδος της μαρίνας δε διαθέτει φανάρια κόκκινο-πράσινο παρόλο που τα αναφέρουν οι πλοηγοί. 

Εάν πάτε πρώτη φορά προτιμήστε να προσεγγίσετε μέρα. Αλλιώς με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή αν και δεν υπάρχουν σημαντικοί κίνδυνοι.

----------

